# Stuck on a Name



## Mindfire (May 15, 2012)

So one of the religions in my world (technically the only organized religion as the others are more loosely regulated "faiths"), the Orthodoxy of Beorgia, has an elite group of elemental wielders commissioned by the highest administrative level to enforce the will of the Orthodoxy by any means necessary. They're kind of like the Dai Li from Avatar, except they work for the religion instead of the state. The problem is that I'm not sure what to call them.

Originally I was going to call this elite group the Inquisitorium and call their individual agents Inquisitors. This immediately conjures an association with the Spanish Inquisition, which is in fact why I chose it. The problem with this is that that association might invite more comparisons between the Orthodoxy and the Catholic Church, which rather misses the point. I considered calling them The Cabal instead, but then I'd have to call their agents Cabalists, which might offend Jews.










By the by, I'm a Protestant if that's at all relevant.


----------



## Graylorne (May 15, 2012)

I'd choose something from the Orthodox church, to keep in style. There is something called an Autocephaly (it's on wikipedia) that sounds appropriate.

As far as Cabal goes, I remember World of Warcraft using the name for a pack of villains, so I wouldn't worry over offending any religion with this.

Or else you could just make your own names?


----------



## Queshire (May 15, 2012)

So I presume these guys are evil? Hmm.... how about calling them something normally assosiated with good like Paladins?


----------



## Aravelle (May 15, 2012)

Personally I like the sound of Cabalists, but see why you worry. However, if WoW can pull it off, maybe you can too. I don't know how good it'd sound, but maybe you could blend the two names you had thought of?


----------



## Mindfire (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm starting to think that "Inquisitors" was a bit too on-the-nose anyway. It's also a fairly long word, and as a rule I try to keep my names relatively simple. Such names sound more natural and are easier for the reader to keep track of I believe. I like the "Paladins" suggestion, but I also like the sound of "Cabalists" (maybe because it reminds me of the Equalists?) and now I'm having a hard time choosing between them! lol

@Queshire: They are evil, but they think themselves the "good guys", so I think Paladin could be a good fit for them. 
The Orthodoxy is actually descended from an ancient heroic group known as the Champions, who were a lot like your typical RPG hero in that they were a kind of protective service who would go out on quests for people to fight monsters or chase of wild animals, since the land was wild and untamed in those days. After a while though, things settled down and they weren't needed as much, but by that time they had amassed significant power and prestige that they were unwilling to give up. So they invented a religion and made themselves into priests so they could keep their power over the common people and the Czar.

So now I'm caught again. Cabalists sounds more mysterious and intimidating, while Paladins fits will with their established backstory. Which to choose?


----------



## Graylorne (May 15, 2012)

Use both; black paladins and rogues. Powerful combo.


----------



## Mindfire (May 15, 2012)

Graylorne said:


> Use both; black paladins and rogues. Powerful combo.



I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## Queshire (May 15, 2012)

I would use cabalists if they were more mystically inclined then martially. Oh, and have you considered calling them Templars? That might have the same assosiaction with a particular religion as inquisitors that you were trying to avoid, (though I don't know which particular religion, if any, was associated with them) but it's a frequently used name for people that are evil but view their actions as good, as seen in this trope; Knight Templar - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## Mindfire (May 15, 2012)

Queshire said:


> I would use cabalists if they were more mystically inclined then martially. Oh, and have you considered calling them Templars? That might have the same assosiaction with a particular religion as inquisitors that you were trying to avoid, (though I don't know which particular religion, if any, was associated with them) but it's a frequently used name for people that are evil but view their actions as good, as seen in this trope; Knight Templar - Television Tropes & Idioms



Well it's complicated. They are viewed as mystical by the common people, but their religious system is entirely fake, having been invented, as I said, many centuries ago as a cleverly disguised power grab. So while they wear the trappings of mystics, they're not _really _priests, just assassins/enforcers who fight by using elemental "pets". 

Templars were (sort of) associated with Catholicism, but I don't think that's quite the right name for this group. The Templars were knights and soldiers. The group I've invented is a lot more shadowy and secretive. They're not a martial order in service to a church, but rather a group of manipulators and killers who veil themselves in mysticism and secrecy. Cabalists would be a good name for how they are seen by the common people- shadow-priests with strange powers who appear and vanish at will, while Paladins or Dark Paladins would represent how they view themselves internally- as a group who does "the dirty work", but in service of a good cause.

Incidentally, calling them Templars might now conjure an association with Assassin's Creed, which is also undesirable.


----------



## Queshire (May 15, 2012)

Hmmm....................... In that case, maybe take a look at some of the common secret conspiracies and try to get inspiration from the likes of the illumanati or other such groups.


----------



## Graylorne (May 16, 2012)

Sorry my reaction wasn't clear. 

I meant you could use both names as two sides of the same organization, like Paladins do the martial work, defense of the order and such, while Cabalists do the assassination part.

But your idea of an internal and an external image would work as well ofc.


----------



## James Chandler (May 21, 2012)

They should call themselves Paladins, and that's what everyone else should call them to their faces, but others should call them some type of pejorative nick-name, like "Spooks" or "Hoods" or maybe just "Jacks," something that sounds "street" for your world. BTW, the Mistborn trilogy used Inquisitors and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 23, 2012)

Why pigeon hole yourself by using a real name that already describes something and therefore combines with a reader's preconceived notions about what that means?

If it were me I'd simply make up a name. Something that just sounds right.....


----------



## Roc (Jan 20, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> So one of the religions in my world (technically the only organized religion as the others are more loosely regulated "faiths"), the Orthodoxy of Beorgia, has an elite group of elemental wielders commissioned by the highest administrative level to enforce the will of the Orthodoxy by any means necessary. They're kind of like the Dai Li from Avatar, except they work for the religion instead of the state. The problem is that I'm not sure what to call them.
> 
> Originally I was going to call this elite group the Inquisitorium and call their individual agents Inquisitors. This immediately conjures an association with the Spanish Inquisition, which is in fact why I chose it. The problem with this is that that association might invite more comparisons between the Orthodoxy and the Catholic Church, which rather misses the point. I considered calling them The Cabal instead, but then I'd have to call their agents Cabalists, which might offend Jews.
> 
> ...



Magisterium anyone. I think you're thinking too hard about it. If you don't use the Inquisitors idea for a title I just might :/

Jews don't read fantasy, don't worry about it 

I'd really like to know why you being a Christian would have any effect on people's answers, unless for fear of getting offended I suppose. 

What if you call these "Dai Li" like people something that pertains to the culture in your book, so from that you should be getting...use something from religion. Don't worry about offending anyone, just take The Da Vinci Code for example. It got famous for offending.


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 20, 2013)

Actually they sound more like spiritual ronins.  In other words, armed defenders of the faith, operating both in and outside the order.

I say "outside" because it doesn't sound like your priests or shaman kill as part of your defined sacraments.

I know this problem.  I have the same characters in my book.  I defined them by the name of a cult, but by their clothing, not practices.  Think "brown shirts" or Italy's "red shirts."  Clothing defines their ideology.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 20, 2013)

Roc said:


> Jews don't read fantasy, don't worry about it



  Ahem  :wavespin:

  I really like the sound of Cabalists, just sounds so sinister and menacing.  However, do not get stressed over a name as any would probably fit.  Paladin just seems out of place in my opinion.  Templars could work, but I think that conjures up the wrong image to the reader.  It sounds like your going for an espionage organization that does lots of covert ops.  Cabal will fit and I don't believe very many Jews would be offended by the use of Cabalist.  Most people will realize that is just literature and you will only have problems if your Cabalists are actually portrayed as evil Jews.  Other than that I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmmm...

since they see themselves as the 'good guys', maybe 

'The Righteous' or possibly 'The Elect' or even 'The Chosen'


----------

